# COVID-19 testing/Quarantine [ multiple threads merged ]



## luv_maui (Jan 23, 2021)

At our departure airport (PDX), we were pre-cleared so free to go when we land in Maui in about 5-6 hrs.  Hopefully it works.  Will update later tonight.


----------



## controller1 (Jan 23, 2021)

luv_maui said:


> At our departure airport (PDX), we were pre-cleared so free to go when we land in Maui in about 5-6 hrs.  Hopefully it works.  Will update later tonight.



It should work. There have been at least a half dozen reports on TUG that it works.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 23, 2021)

Good news. We're flying to Maui in March and the Alaska recommended testing location is just down the street from my house.


----------



## bonjourashley (Jan 23, 2021)

Hawaiian Airlines just started the pre-clear program from some of their airports. I'm scheduled to fly them from OAK in March and I'm hoping it's rolled out by then. Seems so much easier than waiting in line upon arrival. Luv_Maui please tell us about your experience when you can.


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 23, 2021)

We landed 50 minutes early but our arrival gate has a plane departing in 20-30 minutes so we are waiting until they depart.

At PDX airport Alaska airlines checked our QR code, verified our negative covid test hard copy via scan, checked our IDs, did not ask to see our accommodations confirmation or return flight info as I volunteered it, and she appreciated my organization with everything she wanted promptly. Then she put on our wrists these green wristbands that state “Alaska | Hawaii pre-clear” and numbered

Will report how it goes once we get to OGG gate if it’s as simple as flashing our wristband and then going straight to baggage claim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 23, 2021)

There was an Alaska airline preclear line .  Followed it, Flashed our green pre-clear wristband and walked straight to baggage claim!


----------



## JanT (Jan 23, 2021)

Do you have to quarantine at all?



luv_maui said:


> There was an Alaska airline preclear line .  Followed it, Flashed our green pre-clear wristband and walked straight to baggage claim!


----------



## bonjourashley (Jan 24, 2021)

Sounds so convenient and easy. Thank you for the update!


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 24, 2021)

JanT said:


> Do you have to quarantine at all?


No quarantine.  We completed the state of Hawaii requirements to earn exemption from quarantine.  Alaska airline’s pre-clear program helped simply save time by going through review at PDX Alaska airlines counter vs potentially backed up line at OGG.  However,  the Maui county required “aloha safe alert monitoring “ for exposure to covid notification is the unknown potential interruption to a trip if notified.


----------



## JanT (Jan 24, 2021)

Glad to hear you don't have to quarantine.  For some reason, I thought they were back to a 10 or 14 day quarantine even if you had a negative test within 72 hours.  I haven't been following closely to see what has changed, etc.  Have a wonderful time and enjoy the sunshine and warmth!  It's cloudy and rainy here in Texas today.  So wishing we were back in Hawaii!  Aloha!!



luv_maui said:


> No quarantine.  We completed the state of Hawaii requirements to earn exemption from quarantine.  Alaska airline’s pre-clear program helped simply save time by going through review at PDX Alaska airlines counter vs potentially backed up line at OGG.  However,  the Maui county required “aloha safe alert monitoring “ for exposure to covid notification is the unknown potential interruption to a trip if notified.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks for the update.  We are flying on Alaska in early March out of SJC.  Debating whether to use Carbon Health testing at SJC for $170 per person, or another option like Vault.  Hoping there might be some less expensive options by then.


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 25, 2021)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for the update.  We are flying on Alaska in early March out of SJC.  Debating whether to use Carbon Health testing at SJC for $170 per person, or another option like Vault.  Hoping there might be some less expensive options by then.


I know many have had success with Vault, but I simply like the quicker response from Carbon health.  For whatever reason so far, the one here in PDX gets certified results in our 2 times of use, within 20 minutes.  I know expensive but I’m willing to pay the price for our valuable Hawaii trips.  At least twice more this year.


----------



## amy241 (Jan 25, 2021)

We enjoyed meeting you both at Ko Olina. We are excited for you to be heading back to Hawaii! We do not return until May/June. It makes me wish we lived on the west coast instead of Florida.


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 27, 2021)

Also traveling on Alaska from SJC to Maui in March. Would love to be able to get rapid test at SJC and preclear. Hope they come up with something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seagila (Jan 27, 2021)

Message we received from Alaska Airlines in preparation for our departure to Maui.

----------------

Alaska Airlines guests with negative COVID-19 test results are now able to pre-clear at the departure gate, and bypass airport screening upon arrival in Hawaii.

The State of Hawai‘i requires that all guests - *even those that plan to quarantine *- have a Safe Travels profile with trip details and a completed health questionnaire. You will not be able to exit the airport in Hawai’i without this. Unfortunately, we are unable to pre-clear guests that plan to quarantine.

*To qualify for Pre-Clear before the departure of your Hawai'i-bound flight:*


Every adult traveler must have a Safe Travels profile.
All flight details and lodging info have been added.
Negative test results from a trusted testing partner have been uploaded as a PDF.
Mandatory travel health questionnaire has been completed.
We also recommend bringing printed copies of your test results and lodging confirmation with you.
Download the AlohaSafe COVID-19 exposure app. It is recommended that guests traveling to Hawai‘i download the AlohaSafe Alert app - the State’s official exposure notification application, to help mitigate the spread of COVID-19. *For guests traveling to Maui, download of the app or the GAEN equivalent app from your home state is required* or you will be required to quarantine for 10 days, or the length of your stay, whichever is shorter.

*When you arrive at the airport for your Hawai'i-bound flight, please see an Alaska Airlines agent at the counter or departure gate.* The agent will verify that your Safe Travels profile is updated with your trip details and documents, and provide you with a Pre-Clear wristband.

Your Pre-Clear wristband will allow you to skip airport arrival screening in Hawai‘i. However, your lodging and car rental company may still need to verify the QR code from your Safe Travels profile.

*Please refresh your Safe Travels profile after receiving your wristband* to update your QR code.

If your negative test results are still pending and we are unable to pre-clear you, we can move you to the next available flight. *Otherwise, you will be required to self-quarantine on arrival in Hawai'i for 10 days or the duration of your stay, whichever is shorter.* Testing or further document verification will not be available upon arrival in Hawai'i.

If you are planning or are required to quarantine, be prepared to verify quarantine location. Vacation rentals are not permitted as a quarantine location.

We look forward to welcoming you on board.

Mahalo,

Alaska Airlines


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 27, 2021)

amy241 said:


> We enjoyed meeting you both at Ko Olina. We are excited for you to be heading back to Hawaii! We do not return until May/June. It makes me wish we lived on the west coast instead of Florida.



At least you have easy access to the Caribbean! Long haul from California (although grateful for an easy trip to Hawaii - in Maui now).


----------



## frank808 (Jan 28, 2021)

Just got back yesterday from MCO.  Took the Walgreens 1 hour ID Now test and got emailed results within 50 min. Uploaded the results to the Hawaii Covid website and report was verified negative.  Within 24 hours of departure to Hawaii filled out the questionnaire on the Hawaii website.  Immediately got emailed the QR code after filling it out.

In SFO United had about 8 tables that would verify your QR code there instead of getting off the plane in HNL.  After verification got a wristband that signifies you are cleared to go when landing.  On arrival people with bands went straight to baggage claim and if you did not have a pre clearance band you went to a line to get verified.  Quiet painless and made it like the old days when you walked off the jetway straight to your ride or baggage claim.


----------



## amy241 (Jan 28, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Just got back yesterday from MCO.  Took the Walgreens 1 hour ID Now test and got emailed results within 50 min. Uploaded the results to the Hawaii Covid website and report was verified negative.  Within 24 hours of departure to Hawaii filled out the questionnaire on the Hawaii website.  Immediately got emailed the QR code after filling it out.
> 
> In SFO United had about 8 tables that would verify your QR code there instead of getting off the plane in HNL.  After verification got a wristband that signifies you are cleared to go when landing.  On arrival people with bands went straight to baggage claim and if you did not have a pre clearance band you went to a line to get verified.  Quiet painless and made it like the old days when you walked off the jetway straight to your ride or baggage claim.



It sounds like you connected through SFO On United. Hawaiian Air will soon be offering a nonstop to MCO. This new pre-clear program sounds great!


----------



## frank808 (Jan 28, 2021)

It was very convenient. No rush or waiting at HNL. People show up to departure gate at SFO different times so no long waits there. United only operates the pre check 90 minutes before flight starts boarding. Our connector got there 30 min before SFO leg boarding so no lines. Fast and very convenient compared to the check at HNL when everyone is getting off plane. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 28, 2021)

frank808 said:


> It was very convenient. No rush or waiting at HNL. People show up to departure gate at SFO different times so no long waits there. United only operates the pre check 90 minutes before flight starts boarding. Our connector got there 30 min before SFO leg boarding so no lines. Fast and very convenient compared to the check at HNL when everyone is getting off plane.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If airlines can help reduce hassle of coming to Hawaii, then more tourists will come.  So all in favor of “pre-clear” before you board your flight.  But......have to leave Maui in 2 days.  Won’t be back until late June.  But considered coming back for March-May, but decided against.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 3, 2021)

We are hoping we can make it there next month.  My biggest worry is getting the test results back in time and onto four separate adult phones/apps.  I am wondering if anything will change before then, so I haven't signed up for Safe Travels yet or loaded the tracking app.  Is there any reason to do this a month in advance?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 3, 2021)

Denise L said:


> We are hoping we can make it there next month.  My biggest worry is getting the test results back in time and onto four separate adult phones/apps.  I am wondering if anything will change before then, so I haven't signed up for Safe Travels yet or loaded the tracking app.  Is there any reason to do this a month in advance?



We are heading to Maui this weekend,  just did our pre travel test this morning with the Hawaiian Airlines partner at SJC.   They promise results in 36 hours.  

I don't see any reason to create your safe travels account particularly early, we did our about 2 weeks prior to the trip.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 3, 2021)

My niece just came to visit and used the Walgreens Rapid Test (IDNOW, on their site). The test results came back within two hours or so. Not all Walgreens have the rapid test. You need to look in https://www.walgreens.com/findcare/covid19/testing?ban=covid_vanity_testing for the centers in your area. The ones with IDNOW testing have a red circle beside them.

I don't see any negatives to registering each passenger at the Safe Travels site now, though I don't think you lose anything by waiting a little. You shouldn't wait until the last minute either.  Whenever you do it, you will know what to expect and can get familiar with how the site operates. Even if you add a trip, you can delete it if things change. You will have to upload pictures of everyone in the Documents section of the site, then associate them with the trip. I think getting things done early will avoid the stress of running into things that aren't clear from reading the web site.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 3, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Just got back yesterday from MCO.  Took the Walgreens 1 hour ID Now test and got emailed results within 50 min. Uploaded the results to the Hawaii Covid website and report was verified negative.  Within 24 hours of departure to Hawaii filled out the questionnaire on the Hawaii website.  Immediately got emailed the QR code after filling it out.
> 
> In SFO United had about 8 tables that would verify your QR code there instead of getting off the plane in HNL.  After verification got a wristband that signifies you are cleared to go when landing.  On arrival people with bands went straight to baggage claim and if you did not have a pre clearance band you went to a line to get verified.  Quiet painless and made it like the old days when you walked off the jetway straight to your ride or baggage claim.


When I searched for the Walgreens ID (rapid) test, it showed me a map that only showed test locations in the Phoenix area and in the Las Vegas area.  Is their website messed up or are these the only locations for the rapid test?


----------



## controller1 (Feb 3, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> When I searched for the Walgreens ID (rapid) test, it showed me a map that only showed test locations in the Phoenix area and in the Las Vegas area.  Is their website messed up or are these the only locations for the rapid test?



Those tests are available pretty much nationwide but limited locations. It does appear there are none in California for some reason, at least when I just searched.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 3, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> When I searched for the Walgreens ID (rapid) test, it showed me a map that only showed test locations in the Phoenix area and in the Las Vegas area.  Is their website messed up or are these the only locations for the rapid test?


Not all Walgreens offers the rapid test.  In Hawaii none of the Walgreens offers the rapid test.  Depends on the area.


----------



## rthib (Feb 4, 2021)

MSP to Hawaii. Anyone done it and recommend good place to get tested?
Flying my daughter and since Delta isn't a Hawaii partner they are trying to figure out safest place to get tested so they have results in time.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2021)

Okay, I have to ask.  What is MSP?


----------



## rthib (Feb 4, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Okay, I have to ask.  What is MSP?


MSP - Airport code for Minneapolis/St. Paul


----------



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2021)

rthib said:


> MSP - Airport code for Minneapolis/St. Paul


Thanks.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 4, 2021)

We are flying OGG-LIH from Ka'anapali at the end of next week and I am having trouble easily finding out where we can get reliably tested within our 72 hour window. I have asked for a list of local approved test sites at both WKORV and MOC and got general and unless info. (it is clear that they want to do with this specific question.) The Longs and WG websites are also not helpful.

Before I re-invent the wheel, has anyone done this recently? I will post results when I figure them out and others can post sites on Maui, Kauai and Oahu for these purposes. Oahu apparently does NOT need a 72 hour test inter-island, but the others do. When I flew here United had testing at SFO which was a breeze. Apparently nothing like it with Hawaiian Air for OGG.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 4, 2021)

Go to https://www.walgreens.com/findcare/covid19/testing?ban=covid_vanity_testing and find a Walgreen's location near you that offers the Rapid Diagnostic Test (ID NOW). The locations that do that are marked with a red circle. The results for those tests take a couple of hours to come back. Note that not all Walgreen's provide the rapid test.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 4, 2021)

Aloha Zen

We did KOA-LIH end of November and it was tricky. We went to a lab in Waiemea. I think I used a search on the travel Hawaii site. It all worked but was a close call on the timing. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rthib (Feb 4, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> Go to https://www.walgreens.com/findcare/covid19/testing?ban=covid_vanity_testing and find a Walgreen's location near you that offers the Rapid Diagnostic Test (ID NOW). The locations that do that are marked with a red circle. The results for those tests take a couple of hours to come back. Note that not all Walgreen's provide the rapid test.


On the page it say "Test results for travel purposes cannot be guaranteed in time for travel. "
That was her concern.


----------



## rthib (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks. Oahu is pretty easy, there is even a place at airport. Have same Concern about Maui. Hope someone who has been there knows vs just what the site says.


----------



## controller1 (Feb 4, 2021)

rthib said:


> On the page it say "Test results for travel purposes cannot be guaranteed in time for travel. "
> That was her concern.



I believe that is primarily for the PCR test not the ID NOW test. People have been reporting ID NOW test results being received in 3-24 hours. It appears there are several Walgreen's locations in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area performing the ID NOW test, actually more than in most metropolitan areas.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 4, 2021)

My niece took that test in Tampa and had results in about 2 hours. I think Controller1 is right and the delay refers to the other type of test some of their locations do.


----------



## eyedude (Feb 5, 2021)

The Vault test is free if you live in MN.  The first time I did  Vault, they lost my test.  The last two times the results were ready the next day.  Vault has a processing center in Oakdale, MN so it no longer has to fly overnight to New Jersey to be processed...it's just a short drive for the UPS driver so you shouldn't have to worry about delays in getting your test to the processing center.


----------



## Pipercub925 (Feb 5, 2021)

I was on the phone with someone at Vistana with a timeshare question, and the woman I was speaking with said that President Biden recently made it where anyone returning to the US mainland from Hawaii has to quarantine for 14 days once they are back home.   I've looked online, and on the TUG forum and I see there is information about Canadians quarantine restrictions and having to quarantine in hotels, and I found information online about international travelers having to quarantine when entering the US, as well as US citizens returning home after traveling internationally, but I cannot find anything specifically pertaining to traveling to and from the mainland to Hawaii.  Does anyone know anything about this or know if its true or not?  Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 5, 2021)

I know certain states (mine for instance, New Mexico) requires everyone coming in from out of state, even residents, to quarantine.  You might want to check for your state.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 5, 2021)

Same here in California. We quarantined end of December into January. Had to change several medical appointments. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottann92 (Feb 5, 2021)

Please help me understand, you have to get tested within a 72 hour window before arriving at Kauai correct?  Just like the window before flying to Hawaii. Because on the Beat of Hawaii, someone had said you can't even get tested till the 72 hour window is up. Just want to clarify before travel. Please help


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 5, 2021)

OK, here is the scoop for Maui, which I found by going in person to Walgreens [Lahaina] where a very nice woman gave me the actual information and the card attached below.  (Despite what the resorts say, neither Longs or WG do this kind of testing].

Attached is the information for the Doctors On Call from WG. I called them and the woman could not have been nicer. The location nearest to  WKORV and MOC is just up the road on Lower Honoapiilani Rd in the Times shopping center  (and there is another site by OGG) . They are open M-F 8 am - 3 pm. 

Appointments are neither required or given. Just call them when you are in the parking lot and a nurse will come and take the tests. The cost is $75 to them and ~$130 for the lab that does the testing and they will take insurance information and try to bill insurance. They are set up to deliver and upload the results to Safe Travels Hawaii within the 72 hour window. Will be going next Wednesday 2/10/2021) so will report on how it goes. 

And as an aside, the Times grocery store is a wonderful store, better than Safeway imho, there is a fish shop just up the road from there, a very good ABC store, and light traffic and plenty of parking everywhere.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 5, 2021)

Lv2Trvl said:


> Same here in California. We quarantined end of December into January. Had to change several medical appointments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


This is a suggestion in California, not an order.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 5, 2021)

True. But I chose not to fib to my oncologist and dentist about where I was. want them on my side . Needed a root canal and crown after losing half a tooth December 1st on Kauai. Six month cancer check up got rescheduled 12/22 to next week. So I followed the California requests. But really had a terrific month on Hawaii and Kauai islands!  Looking forward to our next trip!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 6, 2021)

scottann92 said:


> Please help me understand, you have to get tested within a 72 hour window before arriving at Kauai correct?  Just like the window before flying to Hawaii. Because on the Beat of Hawaii, someone had said you can't even get tested till the 72 hour window is up. Just want to clarify before travel. Please help



Yes, my understanding is that if you are doing inter-island traveling you need the same 72 hour negative test window. Just like flying from SFO or anywhere in the mainland into the any of the islands. 

I think Oahu is not requiring it, i.e. if we were flying Maui to Oahu we would be OK, but Maui to Kauai we need the test. The rules change frequently so double check  before your particular travel dates.


----------



## echino (Feb 6, 2021)

When flying to Kauai, there are apparently two separate 72-hour windows.

First, you need to be physically present in the State of Hawaii for at least 72 hours before you can test. So you can't just test right after landing in Maui. You have to wait at least 72 hours.

Second, you need to test within 72 hours of your flight to Kauai.


----------



## Foggy1 (Feb 6, 2021)

Lv2Trvl said:


> True. But I chose not to fib to my oncologist and dentist about where I was. want them on my side . Needed a root canal and crown after losing half a tooth December 1st on Kauai. Six month cancer check up got rescheduled 12/22 to next week. So I followed the California requests. But really had a terrific month on Hawaii and Kauai islands!  Looking forward to our next trip!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The same “suggestion” was issued by Washington in Nov and I had to reschedule 3 Medical appointments and a hair cut(?) by 14 days to meet the “suggestion.”

Since then, I’ve had 8 Eye and Dental appointment where, in addition to Temp. checks and several other health related questions, one constant is, “Have you been out of State during the last 14 days?”

We are leaving for Maui in a week and ALL of my follow up appointments after I return were scheduled for 14 days after return.

While the “14 day quarantine is only a suggestion”, the Medical people are taking it seriously…..as we all should.


----------



## scottann92 (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you so much, I didn't know there were two separate windows.


echino said:


> When flying to Kauai, there are apparently two separate 72-hour windows.
> 
> First, you need to be physically present in the State of Hawaii for at least 72 hours before you can test. So you can't just test right after landing in Maui. You have to wait at least 72 hours.
> 
> Second, you need to test within 72 hours of your flight to Kauai.


----------



## Poobah (Feb 7, 2021)

What island are you flying to because it makes a difference. Kaua'i went on its own and they are not part of the Preferred Provider Program. Kaua'i will accept any FDA approved test molecular or antigen. Several CVS stores in the area give a free test and you have the results in 30 minutes. There is a CVS store in Eagan that offers the test; you do have to make a reservation. There is a place RapidRx, also in Eagan, that gives results in 15 minutes, but the test is $115. Reservations required. 

Read the requirements for each island very carefully and follow them to the letter!


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 7, 2021)

"Do you have to quarantine in the US...?"

Hawaii is in the US. No return covid test. No quarantine unless required by employer or local ordnance.


----------



## rthib (Feb 7, 2021)

Poobah said:


> What island are you flying to because it makes a difference. Kaua'i went on its own and they are not part of the Preferred Provider Program. Kaua'i will accept any FDA approved test molecular or antigen. Several CVS stores in the area give a free test and you have the results in 30 minutes. There is a CVS store in Eagan that offers the test; you do have to make a reservation. There is a place RapidRx, also in Eagan, that gives results in 15 minutes, but the test is $115. Reservations required.
> 
> Read the requirements for each island very carefully and follow them to the letter!


If you want to avoid quarantine in Kauai you have to be in Antplace (other than Kauai) in State of Hawaii first, wait 72 hours and then get another test within 72 hours of travel to Kauai. It’s a mess. Reason we are not going there first. Also, inter-island tests to avoid quarantine must be trusted. The any test you mentioned is if you are doing resort bubble or other Kauai limited quarantine.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 7, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> We are heading to Maui this weekend,  just did our pre travel test this morning with the Hawaiian Airlines partner at SJC.   They promise results in 36 hours.
> 
> I don't see any reason to create your safe travels account particularly early, we did our about 2 weeks prior to the trip.



Thanks for your reply.  I hope that everything went smoothly for you this weekend.

We created our four Safe Travels accounts today and loaded all the information we have so far.  I didn't see a place under Documents to upload any photos, but will look again.  We also installed the AlohaSafe Alerts app on our four phones.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 7, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> I don't see any negatives to registering each passenger at the Safe Travels site now, though I don't think you lose anything by waiting a little. You shouldn't wait until the last minute either.  Whenever you do it, you will know what to expect and can get familiar with how the site operates. Even if you add a trip, you can delete it if things change. You will have to upload pictures of everyone in the Documents section of the site, then associate them with the trip. I think getting things done early will avoid the stress of running into things that aren't clear from reading the web site.



Thank you for your advice.  We make all the accounts today and when we clicked on Documents, there wasn't any place that indicated we should load photos.  I wonder if it shows up closer to our trip.


----------



## luv_maui (Feb 8, 2021)

Denise L said:


> Thank you for your advice.  We make all the accounts today and when we clicked on Documents, there wasn't any place that indicated we should load photos.  I wonder if it shows up closer to our trip.


Did you go to documents section, then click on “Upload”


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 8, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Not all Walgreens offers the rapid test.  In Hawaii none of the Walgreens offers the rapid test.  Depends on the area.


When I first looked on the Walgreen's site, I only saw Las Vegas and Phoenix.  Then I saw a tiny "click for more" symbol.  So I clicked and it showed me 10 more sites.  I think that I had to click 47 times to get the complete list of 480 sites.  BUT, there is not a single rapid test site in California.  I suspect that it has something to do with a goofy Ca. restriction/law/tax and isn't Walgreen's fault.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 8, 2021)

Denise L said:


> Thank you for your advice.  We make all the accounts today and when we clicked on Documents, there wasn't any place that indicated we should load photos.  I wonder if it shows up closer to our trip.



Go to Documents, then click on Upload File. On the next screen, there is a drop down for Document Type. The types include COVID Test Result and Recent Photo of Yourself, along with Student Letter and Military Orders.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 8, 2021)

luv_maui said:


> Did you go to documents section, then click on “Upload”



Thank you, luv_maui and Henry M.  It wasn't clear that Upload was for more than just Covid test results, so I didn't initially click on it.  Are there any requirements for the photos?  We will likely just take them on our phones, if there isn't a size limitation.  

We have decided to go with Carbon Health for our tests and are getting ready to schedule the four time slots.  I can't find information on the Carbon Health site about a cancellation/refund policy.  Do they require payment upfront?  I am wondering what happens if we can't go for some reason, if Alaska changes the flight time, etc.  I sent them a message and I called them today.  I was on hold for 25 minutes and then it went right to voicemail, even though the repeating message told me I was next in line.  So I don't have any answers yet.


----------



## dannybaker (Feb 8, 2021)

We are planning a trip in May and need to know does insurance pay for testing? Or do you pay? We have Cvs and walgreens Near our home. Is there a preferred place to get tested? 

thank you


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 8, 2021)

Maybe check with the Hawaii tourism folks as you get closer to departure- this changes all the time. I think I read here in the TUG Either Hawaii or Covid forums that Walgreens was acceptable. They email you a QR code you show to authorities when you arrive in Hawaii. Then, yopu have to do something similar coming home.
As to insurance covering it, For travel purposes I doubt it's covered. I had a hospital procedure recently that required a negative Covid test within 48 hours and it was covered, but for travel......doubtful. Check with your insurance.

Jim


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 8, 2021)

I would check if there is a Walgreen's near you that does the ID NOW Rapid Test. It only takes a couple of hours to get an e-mail with the result. They also do a different test but that one takes longer to get results. Not all Walgreens locations have the ID NOW test.

Check at https://www.walgreens.com/findcare/covid19/testing?ban=covid_vanity_testing. Only the locations labeled with a red circle have the rapid test.

CVS no longer guarantees results in time for travel to Hawaii. IF there's a Walgreen's with the ID NOW test close to you, I'd go for that. 

My insurance program covers COVID testing, provided I've met my yearly deductible. I suppose it varies by program. I do not need to have a second test to go back to the mainland. Some states may require you to quarantine, but I am not aware of any that require a COVID test before arrival, other than Hawaii.

Things do change over time, so Jim's suggestion to check close to your departure date is important.


----------



## rthib (Feb 8, 2021)

And if you have to pay remember that you can use FSA or HSA dollars so that helps a little.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 8, 2021)

rthib said:


> And if you have to pay remember that you can use FSA or HSA dollars so that helps a little.


If you have them.


----------



## linsj (Feb 8, 2021)

Most insurance companies won't pay for the test if it's for travel.


----------



## luv_maui (Feb 8, 2021)

Denise L said:


> Thank you, luv_maui and Henry M.  It wasn't clear that Upload was for more than just Covid test results, so I didn't initially click on it.  Are there any requirements for the photos?  We will likely just take them on our phones, if there isn't a size limitation.
> 
> We have decided to go with Carbon Health for our tests and are getting ready to schedule the four time slots.  I can't find information on the Carbon Health site about a cancellation/refund policy.  Do they require payment upfront?  I am wondering what happens if we can't go for some reason, if Alaska changes the flight time, etc.  I sent them a message and I called them today.  I was on hold for 25 minutes and then it went right to voicemail, even though the repeating message told me I was next in line.  So I don't have any answers yet.


1) we just uploaded nice head shot using our phones like a passport photo.  No issues
2) no payment up front but I think there’s a $50 cancellation fee, but I suppose you could keep pushing out the COVID test date until you go to Hawaii.  We cancelled one trip and pushed our date out for COVID test
3) airlines keep changing times and although I’ve heard within 72 hrs before departure isn’t always followed closely, I don’t risk it and always make sure my test is 72 hrs or less from scheduled departure.  Here in Oregon carbon health returns test results within 2 hrs but usually we have them right after we take test on our way home, so within 20 minutes.  So we take our test 2 days before departure instead of 3 so no issues no matter time flight leaves unless it’s pushed back a full day


----------



## Denise L (Feb 8, 2021)

luv_maui said:


> 1) we just uploaded nice head shot using our phones like a passport photo.  No issues
> 2) no payment up front but I think there’s a $50 cancellation fee, but I suppose you could keep pushing out the COVID test date until you go to Hawaii.  We cancelled one trip and pushed our date out for COVID test
> 3) airlines keep changing times and although I’ve heard within 72 hrs before departure isn’t always followed closely, I don’t risk it and always make sure my test is 72 hrs or less from scheduled departure.  Here in Oregon carbon health returns test results within 2 hrs but usually we have them right after we take test on our way home, so within 20 minutes.  So we take our test 2 days before departure instead of 3 so no issues no matter time flight leaves unless it’s pushed back a full day



Thanks for your reply.  We just made four Carbon accounts and four appointments for 72 hours before departure.  The system didn't insist that we load our credit card information, so we chose the option to add it later.  The email confirmations we received had options for cancelling or rescheduling, so maybe there isn't a $50 cancellation fee.  Especially if they don't have our credit card information?  I emailed customer support to ask them, so I will see if they reply.

I wish that Worksite Labs would do testing for other airlines (it's exclusive to Hawaiian Airlines right now).  They charge $90, and results look like they will also be timely.  That would save us 4x$80!  Maybe they will change their policy before we need to be tested, who knows!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 8, 2021)

Our granddaughter's classmate was supposed to go to Hawaii yesterday but she tested positive for Covid and their entire family cancelled their trip.  And our granddaughter is quarantining herself because their Maui trip is 3/13.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 8, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> We are heading to Maui this weekend,  just did our pre travel test this morning with the Hawaiian Airlines partner at SJC.   They promise results in 36 hours.
> 
> I don't see any reason to create your safe travels account particularly early, we did our about 2 weeks prior to the trip.



1Kflyerguy, did you get your results back in 36 hours, as promised?  How was the testing experience?  We want to fly Hawaiian Airlines next, so I am curious as to how it went.  Also, I think Hawaiian has the pre-clear wristband option like Alaska does, so I assume you were able to walk right off of the plane and start your vacation!


----------



## liongate88 (Feb 8, 2021)

Has anyone travelled with kids less than 5 years old? I know they don’t need the testing. Is there any other requirement? How would they get their QR code? Thanks


----------



## stslc (Feb 8, 2021)

liongate88 said:


> Has anyone travelled with kids less than 5 years old? I know they don’t need the testing. Is there any other requirement? How would they get their QR code? Thanks


You add minors to your profile on the safe travels site.


----------



## liongate88 (Feb 8, 2021)

stslc said:


> You add minors to your profile on the safe travels site.


Would they be issued a QR code? They did not elaborate much on their website other than saying “less the 5 yo does not need PCR testing”


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 9, 2021)

Denise L said:


> 1Kflyerguy, did you get your results back in 36 hours, as promised?  How was the testing experience?  We want to fly Hawaiian Airlines next, so I am curious as to how it went.  Also, I think Hawaiian has the pre-clear wristband option like Alaska does, so I assume you were able to walk right off of the plane and start your vacation!



Hawaiian is starting the pre-clear, but it was not in place at San Jose yet.  I have not heard a data announced for San Jose with Hawaiian.  The pre-clear would be nice, but to be honest even without the pre-clear the wait in OGG was not bad.

As for using the Hawaiian test partner, they worked out well.  My wife's tests came back in just under 24 hours,  mine took right until 36 hours or so.  The tests were done as self administered drive-up in old parking area at the airport.  I noticed an issue with my birthdate on the paperwork, which they corrected prior to administering the test.   That might have caused the delay for my results, not sure.  I was getting worried  and emailed the support at around 34 hours, and they got back with the results right at 36 hours or so.


----------



## rthib (Feb 10, 2021)

Friend flying connecting in San Jose from Dallas. Is worried that Walgreens s may not be fast enough because of weekend and wants plan B. Carenow is not on Hawaii lab list but is the official partner of American Airlines (which is listed) and both state works for Hawaii travel. But she is flying SWA so will AA partner still count?


----------



## bnoble (Feb 10, 2021)

I would definitely not risk it. Hawaii has been very picky about following the rules _exactly_.


----------



## rthib (Feb 10, 2021)

She called and they said you had to have an AA ticket to schedule the test for anyone who is wondering.


----------



## j59kim (Feb 10, 2021)

I will say that when we took our test on Saturday/Sunday morning at Walgreens we had our results by Monday/Tuesday evening, respectfully.  Not sure how long your friend's stint is in the Bay Area before flying out.  On another notes, we took our test for our Maui flight Monday at 9AM and had results by 9PM on yesterday, a 36 hour turnaround.  I had to log in to get the results last night (which I was able to track) and got emailed the results this morning.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 10, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> OK, here is the scoop for Maui, which I found by going in person to Walgreens [Lahaina] where a very nice woman gave me the actual information and the card attached below.  (Despite what the resorts say, neither Longs or WG do this kind of testing].
> 
> Attached is the information for the Doctors On Call from WG. I called them and the woman could not have been nicer. The location nearest to  WKORV and MOC is just up the road on Lower Honoapiilani Rd in the Times shopping center  (and there is another site by OGG) . They are open M-F 8 am - 3 pm (last tests 2:30 pm).
> 
> ...



We went today to Doctors On Call to get tested before our flight to Kauai on Saturday. The process took us about 35 minutes. We parked, called them (808-667-7676) and the nurse came to our car with the paperwork to fill out (4 pages with the usual name and insurance info and demographics). It is helpful to have a photo of your insurance card(s) and ID because she took those to the office while we were filling out the paperwork.

She came back, took our swabs, she collected the paperwork and were given proof that we had been there and that was it. She also gave us information about how to set up an account with Clinical Labs of Hawaii to get our results. She said 12-24 hours has been the turn around time but I will post ours when we get it. One correction to the above is that we get the results and upload them to Safe Travels Hawaii ourselves.

Testing seems to cost $95 for this process and $125 for the lab. They took all of the insurance information, but ours did not cover our SFO-OGG test so it probably won't cover this either.

And in a real piece of covid irony, the testing will cost about twice the amount of the "preferred seating" for the Hawaiian Air inter-island flight itself.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 11, 2021)

We had our tests done about 1 pm on a Wednesday and by the time we got up Thursday morning our swabs had been flown to HNL and our test results were posted on the Clinical Labs of Hawaii website (one must set up an account there to view and download results; they are not emailed).

Can't tell yet about insurance. They have not charged our card yet  (24 hours later) which may mean that insurance covered it, or may just mean that they have not charged it yet.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 14, 2021)

@j59kim:
May I ask, at which Walgreens did you get your test? We are in SF East Bay area. We need to set an appointment in March.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 14, 2021)

HudsHut said:


> @j59kim:
> May I ask, at which Walgreens did you get your test? We are in SF East Bay area. We need to set an appointment in March.


You can find out which Walgreen's locations are doing testing.  It looks like all that is available in the  East Bay is the diagnostic lab test (where result time isn't given, just says it varies).



			https://www.walgreens.com/findcare/covid19/testing


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 14, 2021)

At the Walgreens site Luanne listed, look for locations that offer the Rapid (ID NOW) test. They are the ones marked with the red dot. My friend in Texas and my niece in Florida used those locations and had their test results back in less than 2 hours.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> At the Walgreens site Luanne listed, look for locations that offer the Rapid (ID NOW) test. They are the ones marked with the red dot. My friend in Texas and my niece in Florida used those locations and had their test results back in less than 2 hours.


As I said the ONLY tests in the East Bay, which is what HudsHut is looking for, it the diagnostic lab test.


----------



## rthib (Feb 18, 2021)

Oahu to Maui question. Maybe I am over reading but this is what the Maui site say:
*All inter-island travelers coming in from outside of Maui County must provide a pre-departure test 72 hours prior to departing for Maui County to be exempt from quarantine.*

I assume they mean within 72 hours (e.g. 72 - 1 hour before before) not exactly 72hours or more than 72 hours?


----------



## willowglener (Feb 19, 2021)

For the SF Bay Area folks, CityHealth Urgent Care takes insurance and you only pay $20 for HI documentation after insurance. I got my result back in about 28 hrs. They test all passengers without checking airline affiliation. 

Daisy


----------



## Denise L (Feb 19, 2021)

willowglener said:


> For the SF Bay Area folks, CityHealth Urgent Care takes insurance and you only pay $20 for HI documentation after insurance. I got my result back in about 28 hrs. They test all passengers without checking airline affiliation.
> 
> Daisy


That’s great news!  I was considering using them for our upcoming trip.  28 hours is great!  Did you use the new location at SJC?  Their website said they would chose the test for us—either the $20 fee or the $120 fee—even if we select the $20 one.  And they would bill insurance for the rest.  But if insurance won’t cover it, do you think they will send a bill?


----------



## j59kim (Feb 19, 2021)

HudsHut said:


> @j59kim:
> May I ask, at which Walgreens did you get your test? We are in SF East Bay area. We need to set an appointment in March.



We took our test at the Walgreens in San Jose (Meridian).  I'm sure you have Walgreens close by.  Our next choice was City Health which charges $20 and is at OAK but it was a bit far for us.  A great option for you though since you're in the SF East Bay!


----------



## willowglener (Feb 19, 2021)

Denise L said:


> That’s great news! I was considering using them for our upcoming trip. 28 hours is great! Did you use the new location at SJC? Their website said they would chose the test for us—either the $20 fee or the $120 fee—even if we select the $20 one. And they would bill insurance for the rest. But if insurance won’t cover it, do you think they will send a bill?



I used the SJC location. It is right at the economy parking lot 1. Drive thru. I paid $20 with my credit card and Kaiser probably picks up the rest. If not, I’ll deal with it then. My Kaiser test came back at around 40-some hours after test, right before I check in. To me that’s cutting too close.

For Hawaii it’s the standard PCR. $20 documentation fee.


----------



## willowglener (Feb 19, 2021)

j59kim said:


> We took our test at the Walgreens in San Jose (Meridian). I'm sure you have Walgreens close by. Our next choice was City Health which charges $20 and is at OAK but it was a bit far for us. A great option for you though since you're in the SF East Bay!



I didn’t know how long Walgreens takes. My coworker recommended CityHealth and said the turnaround is fast so I chose it. 

Daisy


----------



## lynne (Feb 19, 2021)

rthib said:


> Oahu to Maui question. Maybe I am over reading but this is what the Maui site say:
> *All inter-island travelers coming in from outside of Maui County must provide a pre-departure test 72 hours prior to departing for Maui County to be exempt from quarantine.*
> 
> I assume they mean within 72 hours (e.g. 72 - 1 hour before before) not exactly 72hours or more than 72 hours?



Your assumption is not correct. 

*Traveling Rules between islands in Hawaii*

_Travelers flying inter-island to Maui or the Big Island of Hawaii may bypass the mandatory 10-day quarantine if they take an FDA-authorized Nucleic Acid Amplification Test (NAAT) from the certified CLIA lab not sooner than 72-hours prior to departure with a negative test result._
Inter-island travelers will be able to *upload their negative test results* when they complete their travel and health forms on the '*Safe Travels*' digital system: travel.hawaii.gov. The traveler must have the test result with them upon arrival so airport screeners can review the result.
Travelers arriving on Maui or the Big Island of Hawaii who choose not to take an inter-island pre-travel test, or who do not arrive with a negative test from an *inter-island trusted testing partner*, will be subject to the 10-day inter-county quarantine.


----------



## rthib (Feb 20, 2021)

lynne said:


> Your assumption is not correct.


Ok, what part of assumption is not correct and also what is source of your info.
What you posted says no sooner than 72 hours, which was my assumption, but not the exact words on Maui County site.


----------



## lynne (Feb 20, 2021)

rthib said:


> Ok, what part of assumption is not correct and also what is source of your info.
> What you posted says no sooner than 72 hours, which was my assumption, but not the exact words on Maui County site.


So sorry for the misinformation.  It is a very ambiguous statement.  This is from the Maui County site - if I were you, I would contact the county directly to get the details.  






						Maui County COVID-19 Travel Information | Maui County, HI - Official Website
					

Coronavirus (COVID-19) Transportation Related Information and Resources




					www.mauicounty.gov


----------



## Denise L (Feb 21, 2021)

willowglener said:


> I used the SJC location. It is right at the economy parking lot 1. Drive thru. I paid $20 with my credit card and Kaiser probably picks up the rest. If not, I’ll deal with it then. My Kaiser test came back at around 40-some hours after test, right before I check in. To me that’s cutting too close.
> 
> For Hawaii it’s the standard PCR. $20 documentation fee.



Thanks for the reply.  We have appointments with that CityHealth location.  If anyone else is using CityHealth, I would love to know about those experiences.


----------



## Citrine (Feb 27, 2021)

willowglener said:


> I used the SJC location. It is right at the economy parking lot 1. Drive thru. I paid $20 with my credit card and Kaiser probably picks up the rest. If not, I’ll deal with it then. My Kaiser test came back at around 40-some hours after test, right before I check in. To me that’s cutting too close.
> 
> For Hawaii it’s the standard PCR. $20 documentation fee.


is there long line with appointment?  I have schedule my test here on 3/17 at 3:45pm for 3/20 morning flight with SW. I also have Kaiser insuranc.  Please let me know if Kaiser covered. Very appreciate your feed back.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for the information @j59kim It's good to know that they are able to turn it around in time for travel.   

Thanks to everyone who replied, your experiences are most helpful.

There is a new CityHealth Urgent Care in Dublin, which is quite close to us. I just made appointments there for the end of the month.

Both CVS and Walgreens limit appointments to 3 days into the future.

We're almost equidistant to OAK and SJC, with SJC being about 10 min farther.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 5, 2021)

Update on our experience with CityHealth at SJC.  Took tests at 8:30 AM yesterday and received results by 8:20 PM today.  36 hour turnaround. 

We actually had hoped that we would get our results by this afternoon, but that didn't happen.  Our backup "insurance" plan was to go to Carbon Health at SJC at 5:20 PM today, because they say that all results will be available by 2:00 PM the next day, but when we got there, they told us that they have 2-hour on site results for $135, so we rescheduled those backup appointments for tomorrow, and now we don't need them.  It would be a great option to have results in 2 hours if you need them quickly.


----------



## rthib (Mar 8, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> We went today to Doctors On Call to get tested before our flight to Kauai on Saturday. The process took us about 35 minutes. We parked, called them (808-667-7676) and the nurse came to our car with the paperwork to fill out (4 pages with the usual name and insurance info and demographics). It is helpful to have a photo of your insurance card(s) and ID because she took those to the office while we were filling out the paperwork.
> 
> Testing seems to cost $95 for this process and $125 for the lab. They took all of the insurance information, but ours did not cover our SFO-OGG test so it probably won't cover this either.


No reason to use doctors on call. We just made an appointment directly at Clinical Labs location in Old Lahaina Center (next to foodland)
Walked in, qtip up the nose and less than 24 hours results on website. Only have to pay for test.
Made it to Kauai and no quarantine.
They use your other safe travel trips to confirm you were in state 72 hours before testing and Kauai


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 8, 2021)

rthib said:


> No reason to use doctors on call. We just made an appointment directly at Clinical Labs location in Old Lahaina Center (next to foodland)
> Walked in, qtip up the nose and less than 24 hours results on website. Only have to pay for test.
> Made it to Kauai and no quarantine.
> They use your other safe travel trips to confirm you were in state 72 hours before testing and Kauai



Good to know. The resorts were of absolutely no help about testing sites.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Mar 8, 2021)

We went directly to Clinical Labs in Waiemea on Hawaii Island in November. Easy to make appointment, easy test, quick turnaround (even over Thanksgiving). Then over to Kauai. Got there 2 days before the shutdown! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 9, 2021)

We have tests scheduled at walgreen Thursday afternoon in Reno. Planning on driving to SJC Saturday for Sunday morning  flight. maybe we should make appointment for 2 hour carbon health test in SJC Saturday if walgreen drops the ball.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 9, 2021)

When we were making appointments, Carbon Health at SJC had a last appointment at 5:20 PM on weekdays and opened at 8:00 AM.  Check their hours to see if they will work for you.


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 13, 2021)

we did the test at Walgreens in Reno Thursday afternoon  and had our result back in 2 hours. Just loaded our info into Safe traves webste and got out QR code back this morning. We take off for Maui tomorrow from SJC.


----------



## californiagirl (Mar 15, 2021)

Just returned from getting tested at Walgreens.  Very quick and easy.  Now waiting for the results.  The guy said we should have results within 24 hours.  We are SO ready to go to Mau!


----------



## californiagirl (Mar 15, 2021)

We are negative!!!  Holy cow we got our results less than an hour from getting the test.  Covid numbers have plummeted in our area so they are testing a fraction of the number of people compared with the peak.  Hawaii here we come!


----------



## rthib (Mar 16, 2021)

Just returned. Three Islands and traveling with someone who recovered from Covid.
Negative test to Hawaii, then he threw an inconclusive in Maui.
Lab didn't seem to know what to do.
Luckily on a Sunday, filed for Covid Recovered exemption and got it back in less than an hour.
DOH called Monday and asked for same docs to take off the watch list.

If you are Covid Recovered and Have a Positive NAAT test and Letter from Doctor you can apply for exemption
See AG page for all the details: https://ag.hawaii.gov/travelexemption/ 
The form is somewhat confusing, when it asks reason for exemption just put Covid Recovered
They will send you back an email approval it has a exemption code you put on the travel form you fill out (And if you are wondering what that exemption code field on the travel hawaii site is for). Enter code and press Verify button. It is only good for the date and trip you specify so you will have to fill out an exemption for each flight.

We applied again to go Maui to Kauai and got turned down first time for exemption (filled out some fields wrong I think)
Applied again but also did test since we didn't get response. Test was negative then hour later got back exemption form approved.
Used Negative test since that was easier.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 31, 2021)

I wanted to report back that CityHealth Urgent Care in Dublin was awesome. They billed insurance. Charged us $20 "admin fee". We received results in just under 24 hours!! Yippee


----------



## pspercy (Apr 2, 2021)

CDC Guidance changes again:
https://www.nbcmiami.com/news/coron...hin-us-without-tests-quarantines-cdc/2420051/

"_The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention updated its guidance to say fully vaccinated people *can travel within the U.S. without getting tested for the coronavirus or going into quarantine* afterward. "_

Hawaii is within the US, so . . .


----------



## NTP66 (Apr 3, 2021)

That's just guidance, though. Hawaii can still require negative tests to avoid the mandatory quarantine, and I wouldn't expect them to change that stance unless they get that passport program off the group for those who can prove that they've been vaccinated.


----------



## tborr123 (Apr 5, 2021)

Anyone know if Medicare covers rapid tests for travel to Hawaii? TIA.


----------



## magmue (Apr 7, 2021)

> Anyone know if Medicare covers rapid tests for travel to Hawaii?


Per this Q&A with a similar scenario, it would appear that it does.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 8, 2021)

Maui is going to require a second mandatory rapid test upon arrival.  The mayor says that they want to find out what the traveler positive test rate is.  It will take them at least 10 days (he says) to get it up and running.









						BREAKING: Maui to Implement Mandatory Secondary Test Upon Arrival for Trans-Pacific Flights | Maui Now
					

Proposed changes have been approved by the governor for the state’s Safe Travels program in Maui County. Trans-Pacific travelers arriving at Kahului Airport will soon be required to undergo a mandatory secondary COVID-19 rapid test upon arrival, or face a mandatory 10-day quarantine. Mayor...




					mauinow.com


----------



## NTP66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Not a fan, but if it's not something I'm going to have to pay for, I don't care. Whatever it takes to get me on my way on vacation.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 8, 2021)

This is a better article about the mandatory second test on Maui:





__





						Maui County to require second, post-arrival COVID-19 test
					

Maui County will soon require a second COVID-19 test upon arrival in hopes of learning how many traveling residents and visitors are contributing to cases on Maui. Trans-Pacific travelers participating in the Safe Travels program — which allows travelers to bypass quarantine with a negative test...




					www.mauinews.com


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 8, 2021)

I think that the standard tests are pretty accurate BUT they aren't necessary 100% accurate.  There may be some false negatives and some false positives.  It is my opinion that the Rapid tests (the ones that may only take a few minutes) have a higher false rate.  So, there may be people arriving who are covid free who show up with the Rapid test as a false positive.  So, I wonder what the protocol for that might be?  That is, are they put on the next plane back to the mainland, given a second Rapid test or given a standard PCR test and quarantined until the results are available.

In some respect, doing a standard PCR test (72 hours before departure) followed by a Rapid test upon arrival may reveal more about the false positive accuracy of the Rapid test than reveal the percent of infected people arriving.


----------



## 10spro (Apr 8, 2021)

Denise L said:


> Maui is going to require a second mandatory rapid test upon arrival.  The mayor says that they want to find out what the traveler positive test rate is.  It will take them at least 10 days (he says) to get it up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's tough to know the right thing. We are vaccinated, scheduled for our pre-travel test, and now have to do a 2nd test when we get there. We got stuck for 2+ hours in that line at the airport back in December, just to show the guy our negative result that was already in SafeTravels and get the green paper. I can't imagine how long the line will be now, having to show results of the first test, wait in another line to get the second test, wait in another line to get that result...all the while my luggage is going around the carousel unsupervised. I'm going online now to see what other flights get there earlier in the morning, hoping to beat the crowds.


----------



## rgong (Apr 9, 2021)

Headed to the Big Island in mid-May! Sorry if this has already been answered, but is the Walgreens "ID Now" Rapid test considered a Nucleic Acid Amplification Test (NAAT) that is accepted by Hawaii? And what is the cost of this test for travel? Also, has anyone flown to the Big Island recently (from the mainland), and how bad is the wait at the airport after deplaning for pre-test verification and any additional post-arrival testing?


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 10, 2021)

The Walgreens ID NOW test is accepted in Hawaii. My neighbor and niece used them this past February when they visited us while we were there. Walgreens is a trusted partner. I don't know the cost.


----------

